# DV mit Linux



## burnobaby (22. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
kann mir von euch eienr sagen ob ich mit Linux Aufnahmen von meiner DV Kamera übertragen und konvertieren bzw. im Endeffekt als SVCD brennen kann? 
Firewire ist vorhanden, genug Festplattenplatz auch...

Wenn jemand was darüber weiß, dann schreibt mir doch bitte!

Vielen Dank
Burno


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2005)

Mit Cinelerra kannst Du die Daten von Deiner Camera auf die Festplatte bekommen und schneiden. Als was Du genau exportieren kannst weiss ich leider grad nicht, dafuer hab ich zu wenig mit dem Programm gemacht. Ich denk mal, dass MPEG2 kein Problem sein wird.
Guckst Du hier.


----------



## burnobaby (22. März 2005)

Hi

Okay danke, ich werd das mal mit Cinerella probieren! 
Meld mich dann nochmal ob's geklappt hat.

MFG Burno


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. März 2005)

Na dann mal viel Erfolg.
Bin gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.


----------

